
Zoom Became the Best Web-Conferencing Product in the World - gvb
https://usefyi.com/zoom-history/
======
Communitivity
Discord, Google Hangouts, VTC, Facetime. The list is long for services that
excel above Zoom in everything except ease of use for basic video
conferencing. This is in my opinion as a person that has done video
conferencing since 2002, when I set up a recurring twice-weekly secure VTC
between folks in four different countries on three different continents.

Personally I prefer Discord, because it has a good balance between features
and ease of use.

Also, with the security on Zoom I consider using it the equivalent of leaving
your front door wide open while eating in the kitchen. Not something I or any
of my family will do unless forced to.

